# problem with clone stamp



## spako

Hi, 
I'm using PS C2 and my clone stamp used to work fine.
Now I doesn't work anymore even though I can select a different sizes stamp etc... I just doesnt clone.. what am I doing wrong?
any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Digital Matt

What is the opacity of the stamp set to?  Probably 0 or 1% or something.  Check that.  Also make sure you on the layer you want to be on, and not on a layer mask or anything.


----------



## Arch

It could be several reasons..... and its difficult to know what your doing wrong..... so i'll just make a few suggestions....

First of all the most obvious, make sure your on the right layer...... you cannot clone from a new layer (unless you've got 'sample all layers' checked)..... so make sure the layer your on is the one your trying to clone.

Second, make sure the tool is set to normal in the toolbar menu at the top of the screen.

Third, make sure opacity and flow are set to 100%, just to make sure.

Fourth, if all else fails you can reset the tool...... click the drop down menu for the stamp tool by clicking on the small arrow next to the stamp icon in the top left of the screen..... then click on the other arrow in the box which drops down and go to reset tool.


----------



## spako

Thank you! It wasn't set to normal but saturation... thank you!


----------

